# I've fallen into the trap too....



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

For about 2 months, I've been opposing the Tawn for Z rumors, for the fact that Zydrunas is not the toughness in the middle that we need, and that we should trade Jamison for the best we could get. 

But now I've realized almost any true Center would be better than what we have. Cuban is a smart businessman. He should realize when you have a lot of one product (Small Forwards) and a lack of another (Inside Presence), something needs to be done. 

This is a fast turn, but coupled with reading stuff on these boards, our lousy record, and cookie dough interior, I've realized that:

Antawn NEEDS to be traded for a Center. 

I think Antoine (fits into our system well, better than Jamison. Therefore, he's expendable. It just has to happen. And it seems like Z is one of the only options. He isn't the best, but if we want a solid chance this year, if he's the only available, so be it.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I'd rather keep Jamison and trade Walker for a center. Jamison is one of the most efficent scorers in the league he is shooting 54% from the field. Walker is shooting around 43% and demands the ball in his hands to much and is taking it away from Nash. I would much rather see Nash with the ball because he a far better passer and playmaker and a better shooter from outside than Walker. Maybe we could even find a better center than Z if we offer Walker. 

Anyway Z will not be traded unless the Cavs receive a player over 6'10" and can play some center himself. The only players they have that are atleast 6'10 are Battie and Diop.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

A better center than Z? Geez, there are only 4 or 5 in the league.

I think Ilgauskas is exactly what Dallas needs.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> A better center than Z? Geez, there are only 4 or 5 in the league.
> 
> I think Ilgauskas is exactly what Dallas needs.


You think Dallas needs a center that is a horrible defender and shoots just about every time he touches the ball is what Dallas needs?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think Walker needs to go. Hes not a bad player at all but Him and Dirk are TOO similar.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

KEEP TOINE!! I don't care if Dirk and Toine are just alike they are starting to work well with each other.

OT: Dragnsmke1,did your membership expire?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> OT: Dragnsmke1,did your membership expire?



 

I guess so...I didnt even notice till you said something.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, neither (Z nor Jamison) are great fits for the team, unless we were to change our free-wheeling ways. Walker fits more than Jamison would, IMO.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

How about Antonio Davis? I think he'd fit better than Z. He doesn't have the size, but he's a way better defender. It might cost Walker to get him, but I don't want to see Jamison traded anyway.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Andy</b>!
> How about Antonio Davis? I think he'd fit better than Z. He doesn't have the size, but he's a way better defender. It might cost Walker to get him, but I don't want to see Jamison traded anyway.


NO MORE FORWARDS PLEASE!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Theo Ratliff would be a nice and realistic addition.


----------



## Andy (Jun 13, 2003)

I personally would love that, but I don't think it has a chance of happening before the new Hawks ownership is installed, which might well be after the deadline.


----------

